
Ski Jumps - sninteractive
https://ski-jumps.pl/
======
sninteractive
Ski Jumps is a new proposal from SuperNova Interactive. This is a unique
browser game that allows players to become a ski jumper. This elite sport has
never been so accessible! In the game we play the role of a ski jumper, who is
just beginning his career. Appropriate training, development and equipment
will allow him to reach the top.

The biggest advantage of Ski Jumps is the competition with players from around
the world. In each tournament or competition there are other players with whom
we can compete. Not only the hill records are important, but also the final
classification - it decides about success and fame. The system of
international competitions is also interesting, in which the best competitors
from each country take part. The greater the skills, the better the equipment
and the more experience, the greater the chance of success.

Ski Jumps is developing at a very fast pace, thanks to which not only the game
has won many thousands of fans, but is constantly gaining new ones. The
creators of the game care about the development of their work, so they
regularly provide smaller or larger improvements and news. One of them is
definitely the ability to check on a server with faster gameplay. The same
number of competitions, much greater dynamics and intensity is something that
will appeal to the most experienced players.

